# Beethoven as I Knew Him by Anton Schindler



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I've already got a few books on Beethoven but is this one worth adding to my collection? Also, do you think Schindler's words are reliable enough to be referenced in a Master's degree assignment?

Thank you


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

beetzart said:


> I've already got a few books on Beethoven but is this one worth adding to my collection? Also, do you think Schindler's words are reliable enough to be referenced in a Master's degree assignment?
> 
> Thank you


Schindler is considered a highly unreliable source. You could cite him, but if you are relying on him for a major point or thesis, that would be problematic. Best to cite him as the "notoriously unreliable" Schindler, or something like that. He seems to have made lots of stuff up.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think it is very likely that all of Schindler´s claims have been examined and commented upon by other writers. 
Though it takes time, if writing a paper, it would be obligatory to have any single one of Schindler´s points either confirmed or refused by other writers, or told about only with reservations, if you are using his material.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I second both of the above posts. Schindler was very good at "rewriting" history to favor himself.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Modern Beethoven biographers are very cautious about using _any _Schindler information as a source unless it is backed up independently by another source.

The two most reputable modern Beethoven biographies, IMO, are Cooper and Swafford. When either uses Schindler as a source, they are careful to so note and to provide any needed caveats.


----------

